# Get your music played on Internet Radio



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

This site has great traffic, and can get some exposure to your music.
If you have some fantasy oriented pieces, then it would be worthwhile to send 'Elrond' he is the owner of this radio station, some of your pieces for evaluation. If approved, you will have your own page, with bio, pic and song list, with the choice of rating given to your listeners to rate your works. So far my works have been played over 900 times.

https://www.radiorivendell.com/music/Saul+Dzorelashvili/


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

